# Soro through the years...



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

All of these have been posted at some point on this forum I'm sure, but he's nearing 9 years now and my how he's grown:

First day, ~12 weeks









Around 10 months









Around 3 years









Around 7 years









Two from two days ago
















(his legs are really browning; in bright light he almost looks bicolor)


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

What a handsome guy! I love his little dome head.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I love how leggy Soro is!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Such a distinguished gentleman


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I am such a sucker for the grey muzzle club. There is something about a senior that just says experience is the best lesson in life. He looks so regal in the 2nd to last picture. It is fun to see how they turn out from puppy hood to adulthood. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

BellaPup said:


> Such a distinguished gentleman


You took the words right out of my mouth. He looks like he's aged the same way George Clooney has!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I love his stupid domed head (and I say stupid with all affection) and his long legs! Luv mi pets, I remember posting years ago about what I can do to 
get rid of the grey but I've grown to love it as well. He got it early ,~3 years old, and it's slowly spread since.

Looking at the photos, it's crazy to see how much he's bulked up in the last two years, too. He used to be 65, lean. Now he's 70 lean. Didn't notice it, since I see him every day, until putting photos together.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Soro has the most HUMAN face I've ever seen on a dog. It's almost disconcerting, except he's beautiful.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

CptJack said:


> Soro has the most HUMAN face I've ever seen on a dog. It's almost disconcerting, except he's beautiful.


Thanks girl! Though I must ask you to expand on that... To me, he has the doofiest dog face ever 
The above comparison to George Clooney reminded me that my roommates call him Danny Glover.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

If I could expand on it, I would. Probably mostly how expressive he seems, but it's like he's peeking out of a dog suit in some photos. I think it's partially how round his head is, and how big/forward his eyes are. Or SOMETHING.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

all so sweet.. beside the graying... he still looks so young and strong...


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

CptJack said:


> If I could expand on it, I would. Probably mostly how expressive he seems, but it's like he's peeking out of a dog suit in some photos. I think it's partially how round his head is, and how big/forward his eyes are. Or SOMETHING.


Hmm... I'm still not quite sure I get what you mean. But I will say that he does have very different looks. Take a dog like Kylie or Jack, and I don't mean any offense at this because I love them both (Kylie especially but this forum is practically a Kylie fanclub )... And they look like the same dog no matter how you photograph them (extreme shots and crazy faces aside). Kylie always looks sort of sharp and shrewd, you know? 
Soro though, in some photos he looks very feminine, some very masculine. The 'hardness' of his character looks very different depending on how he photographs. His face at resting, playful, and alert look like different dogs to me. Heck, even the second to last photo and the & year photo, same stance, different looking dog and not just because of the setting and lighting. That's what I think, not sure if that's what you mean.



PatriciafromCO said:


> all so sweet.. beside the graying... he still looks so young and strong...



Thanks Patricia! Glad you see him that way. When I think "strength" I think of your dogs. And more because of their character than their size.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Canyx said:


> Looking at the photos, it's crazy to see how much he's bulked up in the last two years, too. He used to be 65, lean. Now he's 70 lean. Didn't notice it, since I see him every day, until putting photos together.


Why do you think that is? I do not know if it is camera angle or what but he looks better now than what he did at 3 and 7 years of age. 

In that 2nd to last shot, if you stare at it, it looks like a human face on him. Round and with a grey mustache and goatee. It is the eyes also. Very neat picture. In the other pictures he does have a dome head. I wonder why he is getting brown legs.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Luv mi pets, I have a few theories: 

In the first seven years of his life we've lived in two cities. He got I would say more exercise than the 'average' pet and was in good shape. But the last two years we've gone across the country twice, camped, backpacked, lived in more open country... And in place of long walks around urban streets we did more fetch, disc, flirt pole, tire pulling, etc. Hiking in the past consisted of 2-6 miles on flat ground. Here it is 6-20 miles with thousands of feet of elevation change. I also took up running in Feb 2014, and Soro always comes with me on runs. He carries his own backpack when we hike. He follows when we ski. And I don't know if this is a huge factor, but I did start feeding him raw since last November.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

Very handsome, healthy looking dog. You have done a great job with him.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you Tyler_X! That means a lot to me


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh Soro. I love all your Soro stories and seeing his amazing tricks through the years. Such a good boy. <3


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

CptJack said:


> If I could expand on it, I would. Probably mostly how expressive he seems, but it's like he's peeking out of a dog suit in some photos. I think it's partially how round his head is, and how big/forward his eyes are. Or SOMETHING.


I can see it! LOL Esp in this picture...if you cover his muzzle and ears with your fingers, he does kinda look human - even Danny Gloverish!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks ForTheLoveofDogs (I secretly want to still your crazy aussie... such a sweet teddy bear face!) and Seciplaccont! 

Maybe he is a human in a dog's body! "When a dog dies he becomes a man..." Maybe some goofy soul got stuck in Soro's body.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

BellaPup said:


> I can see it! LOL Esp in this picture...if you cover his muzzle and ears with your fingers, he does kinda look human - even Danny Gloverish!


See you see it too! To me it is kind of Planet of the Apes You can leave the white mustache in the picture. Just cover up the ears and body.


----------



## The German Shepherd Dog (Feb 11, 2015)

Aww the third to last picture is so cute, he is looking straight at you with those eyes!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Canyx said:


> Hmm... I'm still not quite sure I get what you mean. But I will say that he does have very different looks. Take a dog like Kylie or Jack, and I don't mean any offense at this because I love them both (Kylie especially but this forum is practically a Kylie fanclub )... And they look like the same dog no matter how you photograph them (extreme shots and crazy faces aside). Kylie always looks sort of sharp and shrewd, you know?
> Soro though, in some photos he looks very feminine, some very masculine. The 'hardness' of his character looks very different depending on how he photographs. His face at resting, playful, and alert look like different dogs to me. Heck, even the second to last photo and the & year photo, same stance, different looking dog and not just because of the setting and lighting. That's what I think, not sure if that's what you mean.


To CptJack, after looking at photos of Kylie just now I for some reason thought back to this post I made and I am back here to say I didn't mean any offense by what I wrote here. Heck, I don't even mean what I said about "look like the same dog" since no dog looks exactly the same depending on how you photograph them. I CERTAINLY didn't mean to imply that my dog has more personality than any of yours, since that is absolutely not true. I imagine was just grasping at straws trying and failing to describe something that day... Anyways, not sure why this is coming up in my head now. But my apologies, if any feelings were hurt or if any superiority in my part was implied.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Canyx said:


> To CptJack, after looking at photos of Kylie just now I for some reason thought back to this post I made and I am back here to say I didn't mean any offense by what I wrote here. Heck, I don't even mean what I said about "look like the same dog" since no dog looks exactly the same depending on how you photograph them. I CERTAINLY didn't mean to imply that my dog has more personality than any of yours, since that is absolutely not true. I imagine was just grasping at straws trying and failing to describe something that day... Anyways, not sure why this is coming up in my head now. But my apologies, if any feelings were hurt or if any superiority in my part was implied.


Pft. No need for apology and I wasn't offended at all. I think I understand what you mean in that post and I've gotten a lot better at catching Kylie looking like KYLIE in various ways instead of a set, serious, expression in photography. No love with Jack still. He's still stonefaced as heck when a camera's pointing his way. ;-)


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Whew. That's a load off my conscience then


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Canyx said:


> Whew. That's a load off my conscience then


Just in case - that crack about not being a real dog wasn't anything at the forum. It's just something that comes up with her now and again, espcially after I got Thud and Molly - and ESPECIALLY Molly with sports folks. It irritates me and makes me make cracks from time to time because well. NEEINER. ;-)


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Well I don't think Kylie is a real dog.... But it's because I think she's too exceptional to simply just be a dog. But that's besides your point I think


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Canyx said:


> Well I don't think Kylie is a real dog.... But it's because I think she's too exceptional to simply just be a dog. But that's besides your point I think


I also agree Kyle is not a real dog. She is an intelligent alien starring in the movie "Men in Black 4" and Cptjack was just the lucky person who gets to own her.


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

He is so handsome! I love watching black dogs age. I think they get more and more regal/wise looking.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

He is absolutely gorgeous! I have always loved to see his photos.


----------

